

A Material So Dark That It Looks Like a Black Hole - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/a-material-so-dark-that-it-looks-like-a-black-hole

======
ColinWright
Discussed at great length a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8030459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8030459)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8058840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8058840)
(7 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8027446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8027446)
(7 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8031569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8031569)
(0 comments)

------
idlewords
It's like, how much more black could this be? and the answer is none. None
more black.

